# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  خطا کجاست

## javadsaghi

use tbl_stu


create proc sp 
as
begin
select * from malek
end

خطای زیر داده میشه:
Msg 111, Level 15, State 1, Procedure sp, Line 7
'CREATE/ALTER PROCEDURE' must be the first statement in a query batch.

----------


## javadsaghi

کسی نیست جواب بده؟؟؟!!!

----------


## javadsaghi

یک sql کار نیست ما را کمک و راهنمایی کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## samira_66

قبل از تعریف تابع نباید عبارت دیگه ای باشه   http://www.sql-server-helper.com/err...-function.aspx

----------


## javadsaghi

امکان دارد یشتر توضیح دهید؟
من که قبل تابع چیزی تعریف نکردم؟
مرسی

----------


## samira_66

اس کیوال هوشمندتر از توست...وپیام خطا واضح هست تعریف پروسجر باید اولین عبارت باشه...خط اول رو پاک کن دسترسی به اس کیوال ندارم ولی احتمالا از اون خطامیگیره

----------


## espootin

با سلام.

Syntax پروسیجرت صحیح است. 

خطا از خط اول است. اگر از tbl_stu منظور یک جدول هست که کاملا اشتباه است چرا که اینجا باید دیتابیس را انتخاب کنی، در غیر اینصورت هم که به صورت زیر صحیحش کن.


use tbl_stu;
go


create procedure sp 
as
begin
	select * from malek;
end

----------

